# Changing Lolly!!! She's grown up fast



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How Lolly's changed! 5 weeks, 12 weeks and 7.5 months and in desperate need of a fringe cut! lol I could hardly pick her up and hold her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww! that's awesome!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

dawwwwwww! cutest thing!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's great when it's the same pose so you can really appreciate the change! Looking good girls but yes you must get Lolly's fringe cut or she'll be bumping in to things soon 

p.s. Janet I like your hair curly like that


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

thanks Clare - I've decided to ditch the straighteners for a while and go natural! 

She's booked for the groomers on Wednesday!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> It's great when it's the same pose so you can really appreciate the change! Looking good girls but yes you must get Lolly's fringe cut or she'll be bumping in to things soon
> 
> p.s. Janet I like your hair curly like that


 I had to give weller a fringe cut as he kept crashing at agility class!!!
He has a bouffant today, wash set and dry and he smells lovely for a change
Good pics Janet its nice to see the change in them as you never notice when they are under your nose every day


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent pics Janet & Lolly ..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah what lovely photo. Lolly is just beauuuutiful. And you too Janet


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely set of photographs  Lolly is beautiful! I also like your 'natural look' hair!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely photo's and great to see how Lolly has grown!!

x


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the comparison shots!!!! What a cutie.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lolly is lovely, great comparison pics ... as Lolly's hair has got curlier yours has too!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous Lolly! 

Turi x


----------

